# How do I install android apps from android market from my pc to phone



## Dumbness (Oct 24, 2010)

I connected my android phone to my desktop pc and installed some apps. (it said they were installed) but when I checked my phone, none of them were there.

I am completely new to this so if it sounds like a dumb question please be gentle.

Thank you in advance, my smarter friends


----------



## Dumbness (Oct 24, 2010)

I installed some apps on to my android phone which was connected to my pc but I can't see them.

Goggle play said they were installed but they aren't.

Can someone please help?


----------



## 4778 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dumbness, Could you Describe 'Exactly' how you installed those Apps?


----------



## maccydee (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm going to try and understand your question and assist you as much as possible. It sounds to me that you are downloading the .apk off of the internet. 
If that is correct once they have been downloaded place them on your phone via a usb cable. Once on the phone unplug the phone you MUST do this. When unplugged, on your phone navigate to "Settings" then "Security" in there is a option to allow the installation of non-market apps. This must be ticked. After ensuring it is ticked, go to your file browser on your phone (some androids come with one stock. Others you will need to download an app to browse your files and folders) find the .apk you put onto your phone and select it, you will then go through an installation process and the app will now be installed. 
Hope this helps


----------



## smithjames260 (Oct 25, 2012)

You should go to download icon in your android phone and from there, you will see your downloaded app from your PC.


----------



## ibrahim0512 (Jan 2, 2013)

from what i know of, i dont even think google made a way you can install apps through the cord. i think you can only install apps from pc to android wirelessly.


----------

